# DNS not responding



## prantech (Mar 27, 2012)

My Nokia siemens modem running a BSNL broadband connection has 4 lights- Power, DSL, Internet and WLAN. It's DSL light stopped glowing because the wire was cut. There is a small box like terminal having three ports-Phone, Line and ADSL, (the wire connecting  the line an another squarish box was cut.) So, I took out the wire between the Phone and the "Phone Terminal" and connected it between the other squarish box and the "line terminal, basically replacing the earlier broken line. 

Now, my phone obviously doesn't work but the DSL light on the modem is back. My windows 7 also shows that when its connected to the network, internet is available. I can even successfully resume my utorrent downloads, which are running completely fine, but the problem is that I cant open any webpage. I tried using Chrome, Mozzila and IE but in vain. Troubleshooting says that the DNS is not responding. What should I do now?

PS- I don't want my phone to work, its useless for me.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Mar 27, 2012)

try using open dns or google dns server settings.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 28, 2012)

reniarahim1 said:


> try using open dns or google dns server settings.





OpenDNS:
208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220

Google Public DNS:
8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4


----------



## prantech (Apr 7, 2012)

problem solved automatically after a few days...lol


----------

